# Eye lashes



## Daisy Mae (Nov 7, 2016)

Daisy Mae is now 8 months old, I have her groomed and trimmed in a teddy bear cut. She is an apricot shade with some buff mixed in. Her eye lashes are red and really long (about 2 inches, I don't have them trimmed). Does anyone else have a poo with long eye lashes. No mats yet but I imagine that will come soon. I comb her out every day. Can't figure out how to post a picture but she is really cute.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, Millie has the longest eyelashes that I have ever seen. She has red eyelashes too. We trim them when she has her hair cut which is about every six to eight weeks.


----------



## Lara10 (May 9, 2017)

My mums cockerpoo also has really long eyelashes, I've never seen eyelashes like them! I can't wait to get my cockerpoo and to see how he turns out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I just had my Louis groomed for first time last month, when he came home I realised he actually had eyelashes, the groomer didn't trim them tho .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

